
Linux Baby Rocker - alexandros
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYcF_xX2DE8&feature=player_embedded#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Some discussion of this already at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=868312>

... but it's nice to see a video of it in action.

